# hardness of finishes?



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is any sort of rating system developed for determining the hardness of finishes? I read varying information on these forums regarding different brands of finish, which of course, is because it's all opinions. I hesitate to try a different brand of finish on someone's table, for instance.


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

In the coatings business, there is a test called "Sward Hardness" or "Pencil Hardness". Both accomplish similar goals, to determine the hardness of a coating. There are many different methods to determine hardness, but generally in wood coatings, pencil hardness is used. Here is link to an excellent article that should help answer your question:

http://www.pencilpages.com/articles/simmons.htm


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Some times when people say "hardness" they mean abrasion resistance - which is not the same thing. Lacquer and shellac are harder than varnish not as resistant to abrasion.

Jerry


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Jerry,
Can you explain just what the difference is? I don't quite understand. Wouldn't a harder finish be more resistant to abrasions? I'm a little puzzled by your statement. Thanks.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

The harder finishes(more brittle) scratch and crack,while the softer ones give a little and don't scratch as easily. If you have ever tried to raise the gloss on a varnish you have encountered this.

Regards

Jerry


----------

